# iPod Touch



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

I have a 64Gb iPod Touch (model without a camera).

My iPod Touch is only just over a year old but not able to run iOS6 which I find very frustrating.

A friend has suggested jailbreaking it!

I've heard of this but am not sure what it is or what it involves.

What benefits will I get from jailbreaking it?

Will it damage it in anyway?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen. 

I suggest considering upgrading the device to allow for the newest operating system, if that is your desire.

I will be closing this thread.


----------

